# antihistamines



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck with antihistamines for IBS-D. Haven't tried them but logically they may have benefit. Clutching at straws, I know, but we have to keep trying


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There was this thread not too long agohttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...c=110826&hl


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks,Kathleen. Maybe worth a try. I'll let the board know if I try it and have any success. Wishing everyone a happy new year and more than anything a break through that helps modify symptoms.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have written about histamine in other posts, here............it may b that by counter-acting the histamine ur stomach is producing, it may help to stop subsequent production of gastrin & others..........but it is only a stop gap.........the over production of histamine is ur stomach' way of trying to get the production of hydrochloric acid stepped up..........when all is in the proper amounts, there is a feed-back that stops the excess histamine..........when things like this happen, it usually cause there's something screwy in denmark...........some part of the production of digestive juices & subsequent hormones is not working properly...........taking some drug to stop or counter-act any part of the process, doesn't really cure anything..........i've been dealing with health issues for many yrs & it has been my experience, that if u only treat various parts of the cascade of things our bodies do to try to fix things, then somewhere along the line, something else will take the place of what u r dealing with now..........& when that happens, the thing that takes it's place, is usually worse than the other thing i dealt with........it can take yrs or even decades to happen...........our bodies will go a long way to get our attention.........& we can ignore it to our detriment!!!!


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

crhstar-thanks for your reply but you\ve completely lost me! Sorry but can you explain again but more simply.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Would good old Benadryl work?? Clartin over the counter is quite pricey.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It might Knot, only it also might make you a bit sleepy too...which might not be a problem if you take it near bedtime???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Benedryl is one of the more effective antihistamines. The issue is it makes some people really drowsy. Although you may find if you take it regularly for a few days you will compensate for that.Histamine in the brain is the "stay awake" signal and antihistamines that cross into the brain can turn that signal off. I think there is generic claritin OTC now which may be a bit better price wise, if you need something less sleep inducing during the day. Drugstore.com priceClaritin - 30 10mg Tablets BoxQuantity Our Price1 box $29.99Depending on the generic loratadine you can get 30 tablets on the same site for about $10.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to say the antihistamins worked for me. Each time I am taking them they help with the symptoms. I never felt sleepy from them though so I think it depends what brand you take. I used aerius.


----------

